# Sticky  Intel - General



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Intel General" Forum*




*Are you posting in the right section?: Looking for advice on a new computer build, Not sure which Intel CPU is best for you, general Intel questions.*



*2014 Intel Product Launches: Haswell Refresh CPUs,* *Devil's Canyon CPUs (Haswell Refresh).*


*Latest Intel Product Launch (29th August 2014): Haswell-E CPUs.*




*Upcoming Intel Product Launches (Middle Q2 2015): Desktop Broadwell CPUs | SOURCE 2*



*Upcoming Intel Product Launches (End Q2 2015): Mobile Skylake CPUs.*



*Upcoming Intel Product Launches (Second half of 2015): Desktop Skylake CPUs.*



*Upcoming Intel Product Launches* *(Q1 2016): Broadwell-E CPUs.*



*Upcoming Intel Product Launches* *(2016): Cannonlake CPUs. http:*



*LATEST INTEL NEWS - 10/04/2015: Intel Confirms Skylake Launch In 2H 2015, 100-Series Chipsets Shipping in May 2015*.


*Fancy putting your overclocked Intel CPU to the test? Why not join the discussion on the upcoming OCN Intel Overclocking Competition thread here!*


*Have an idea or suggestion on how to improve the Intel section? Post it here!*


----------

